# Reading > Forum Book Club >  'A Portrait of the Artist as a Young Man': Favorites

## Scheherazade

Do you have a favorite character in _A Portrait of the Artist as a Young Man'_? Why do you like them? What is your favorite quote/passage?



Book Club Procedures

----------


## Nightshade

Not quite finished it yet but I think this time scher I'd be more inclined to vote a favouirte chapter rather than favoouirte charcter.
 :Biggrin: 
Becuase all thecharcters are twisted by stephean .

----------


## Virgil

Yes, there is essentially only one character in the novel. Perhaps it is best to vote for a favorite chapter.

----------


## Virgil

Scher

Why Simon? I was about to pick Cranly, just to not pick the obvious but I thought otherwise in the end.

----------

